# Tsunami AT1 Auto Top Off System



## Sunny212 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to buy Auto top off system for my 65 gallon tank. Tsunami AT1 Auto Top Off fits my budget and reviews are good.

Anyone knows where can I buy this?

Thanks


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

It's amazing what a quick google search can do. You should try it sometime:

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/tsunami-auto-system-p-840.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i am not sure it is cheapest one, because it says that you should get power head for it.

check this one, but it is for small tanks

http://www.goreef.com/Tunze-osmolator-NANO-3152-auto-top-off.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sohail212 (Feb 4, 2013)

4pokguy said:


> It's amazing what a quick google search can do. You should try it sometime:
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/tsunami-auto-system-p-840.html


I did Google and check this website but it cost me $115 with shipping so I was wondering if someone has locally.
Thanks


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Go Avast Matey!*

This is the best ATO out there (IMO). $89. Works with a pressure sensor. No moving parts. The float switch pictured is a back up. I run mine without the float. It does need an aqualifter or a pump of some kind to get water from your reservoir like all other ATOs.
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Top-off-Kit


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> This is the best ATO out there (IMO). $89. Works with a pressure sensor. No moving parts. The float switch pictured is a back up. I run mine without the float. It does need an aqualifter or a pump of some kind to get water from your reservoir like all other ATOs.
> http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Top-off-Kit


still do not get it. If I do not have a sump and should pump water directly to the tank from the bucket below?  sorry my incompetence

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

